# Please show me your hoyt satori photos



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Well this is disappointing.


----------



## YoungMarine (Jan 16, 2019)

19" Satori Buckskin riser with the Hoyt wood Kuiu camo limbs. Keeping it simple with brown Kwikee quiver. A nice shooting bow.


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

19” satori with Morrison max5 limbs = awesome combo!!
I made adapters to place my great norther quiver on using the Hoyt hex limb holes


----------



## BobsleighArcher (Apr 2, 2014)

nice looking pics


----------



## arbor (Feb 3, 2017)

I may have to check out a Satori


----------



## ThreeWhiskey (Sep 30, 2017)

19” buckskin riser, Tradtech Blackman 2.0 45# medium limbs


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful sticks guys! I am debating whether to use a riser-mounted quiver but like what I'm seeing here. Any downside to the alternatives that should be aware of?


----------



## ThreeWhiskey (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm using the Hoyt carbon solo, just got it actually. It is expensive but seems well made and every thing is a nice tight fit. I almost stripped a bolt trying to remove it when I realized I installed it upside down the first time. It makes no noise, just wish there more space between the arrow grippers.


----------

